# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Verdovingsprik tandarts pijnlijk?

## hoi123

Hallo,

Ik ben 11 jaar oud en moet morgen helaas naar de tandarts om kiezen te laten trekken zodat mijn beugel er sneller in kan. 

Ik vind dit erg eng. Het gaat mijn niet om het kiezen trekken, - daar ben ik niet bang voor - het gaat mij om de verdovingsprik(ken). 

Doen deze prik(ken) pijn?
Ik ben hier echt heel erg bang voor.

Ik heb morgen mijn afspraak en ben echt bang dat ik als ik daar ben niet meer durf. Ik denk dat ik iig mijn oordopjes mee neem of zo, om mezelf af te leiden.

Mijn vraag luidt dus; Of de verdovingsprik die je krijgt als je kiezen getrokken moeten worden pijnlijk is.

Ik hoop op antwoord,

groetjes, ;D

----------


## sietske763

het is heel even een naar gevoel, zeker als de vloeistof erin gaat....maar echt maar heel ff, daarna voel je direct dat de verdoving gaat werken.
miss een tip......na de behandeling neem ik direct een ibuprofen 400 mg, zo heb je het minste last van na-pijn.
sterkte!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

HOI123, Hallo meisje van 11 jaar oud....wauw wat een goede vraag zeg.... :Wink: 

Sietske zegt het goed....sommige prikjes doen zeer en andere iets minder maar het duurt maar eventjes...daarna mag je uitrusten in de stoel...desnoods neem je een zacht balletje mee als je die hebt of iets anders en daar knijp je in als je in de stoel zit of hangt, of ligt.
toen ik 12 of 13 jaar oud was moest ik dit ook...er moesten een paar tanden uit omdat er teveel inzaten en daarna kreeg ik een beugel....niet leuk, maar ik ben er mijn "ouders" altijd dankbaar voor.... :Big Grin:  oordopjes? och je bedoeld muziek voor in je oren met een prachtig nummer...niet meeswingen hoor....stilliggen....hou vol meid, het komt goed maar het duurt eventjes...na die tijd als je naar huis mag, voel jij je opgelucht...
en als je pijn hebt na die tijd kun je ook altijd kijken in de kast bij je moeder....
ibuprofen of een paracetamol...dit zijn allebei pijnstillers.....
Sterkte, en niet weglopen....doegieeeeeeeeeeee
vertel je nog even hoe het gegaan is?
Knuffel van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## witkop

Ik hoop dat ik nog op tijd reageer,je kunt aan je tandarts vragen of hij een verdovingsgel over je tandvlees smeert,dan voel je er helemaal niets van

----------

